# Ants!!!!.... More To Come Later



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, just a quick question about pest control. We've graciously loaned our 26rks to my brothers family while they wait for there new house to be built. He will be residing in/around the Mobile, AL area. We set up the TT just outside of Mobile and noticed within roughly 12 hours that small ants have begun to appear inside. I looked outside, as my DW and I were loading up for the return to the Memphis area, and saw ants crawling just about everywhere.

My question is what measures could, would, should be used to deminish this issue?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We keep our trailer at home and I spray a wide band of the ant control product they sell at home depot in a circle around the entire trailer. Have not had a problem since I did this,
They also like to climb up the electric cord so keep an eye on that.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

roughing.it said:


> Okay, just a quick question about pest control. We've graciously loaned our 26rks to my brothers family while they wait for there new house to be built. He will be residing in/around the Mobile, AL area. We set up the TT just outside of Mobile and noticed within roughly 12 hours that small ants have begun to appear inside. I looked outside, as my DW and I were loading up for the return to the Memphis area, and saw ants crawling just about everywhere.
> 
> My question is what measures could, would, should be used to deminish this issue?
> 
> ...


We got them also. The answer is everything you can! We had bought some ant traps and put in the camper but it hasn't helped much. There is some liquid baits out that we haven't tried yet but will soon. Here is a site that offers some advice that I'm going to try. I have heard of some sticky stuff that people put on the ground contact areas to prevent ants from getting in in the first place. need to get rid of them because they will start making nest in the wood in the camper. good luck!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like your brother's family may be in the trailer for awhile, so spraying ant killer would be a daily - and likely an expensive chore. The best thing is to keep them away before they become a problem. But that's a problem, too.

Because you have four tires, four stab-jacks, the landing gear, and possibly the electric cord, water hose, and sewer hose in contact with the ground, each of those can become a pathway for an army of ants. I suggest moth-balls, placed around the tires, the stab-jacks and the landing gear.

When I was a Boy Scout leader, sleeping on a cot at summer camp, we put an empty tuna can under each leg of the cot and then filled the cans with water, to form a "moat'" if you will, around each leg. That worked great, and may work for the stab-jacks and the landing gear (using larger cans, that is) , but it is not practical for the tires, the hose and the power cord. That's where I'd use moth balls. They should help keep the ants at bay.

Also, I'd use some ant bait inside the trailer, wherever you find them. They will take the bait back to the colony, wiping the colony out, in time.

These little pesks are hard to get rid of, but hopefully these suggestions can help.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I also read that sprinkling a line of Borax detergent around entry points can be very effective









Good luck!


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

We have fight with them every year, the little black carpenter ants they don't bite but they get into every thing!! Cars, truck, camper & house they are every where!! Tried almost everything I could and the best that I have found is called Demon it was $13 a bag it had 4 pouches in it just toss in a pouch per gallon of water and spray away no real bad strong smell it usually last 3 or 4 days outside just depending on the rain, been lasting awhile inside. It will leave white spots on the outside camper but they wash off. I get mine at a local feed and seed store don't know if Lowes or HD has it?


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

This is something I deal with on almost every trip. We've tried the traps, chalk, and just about anything they sell at your average Home Depot. It's just something that I've come to accept as a fact of life, as much as I hate it. We are just sure to keep all food put up, but they still happen to show up!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I usually spray anything that touches the ground every day.

I had ants decide to march in my side door of my house this past week. It was too late to go to any store. I remembered someone had said Diatomatious earth that I use for my pool filter keeps them out as they wont walk over it. I spread it at the door sill and 2 feet in each direction and no more ants came in. I used a vacuum cleaner to get rid of the ones already in which took 24 hrs because not only would they not walk in, they also would not go over it to get out. Obviously after the earth gets wet, it needs to be reapplied.

John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you have any idea what kind of ants? If their fire ants, Amdro spread around the outside area of the RV will help. Broadcast it, covering about a 10 foot perimeter all away around.
If they are sugar ants (little black ones), spray to kill them then make sure all food substances are kept in airtight containers.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I use granules that i purchased from home depot. The park we go to for the beach has the big black ants, i sprinkle the granuales around the tires and landing gear and it seems to work. or at least it has the last two years I'll let you knoe next week about htis year.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I purchased a "industrial Scotch Brite pad" from the local home improvement center (for the thickness of the pad) and cut it to fit around the power cord. The removable pad keeps flying insects and ant from entering the camper via the cord.

bbwb


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was camping, I carried a gallon of bleach with me. I poured it around where the tires, jacks and tongue sat. I also used generic Rid-A-Bug to spray the jacks, cord, water hoses, sewage hose, etc. If you can find the source of the invasion, bleach will definitely kill them. I use it in the cemetery around my family plot on an annual basis. Just start pouring around the outside of the bed and work inwards. I used to live on a lake and they loved making beds around my house.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I used two gallons of ant spray trying to get rid of ants earlier this summer -- spraying around the floor perimeters, underneath the sofa and dinette seats; clearing everything under the sink and spraying there, around the tires & jack, etc. But they kept showing up on the exterior roof and in pretty much everywhere in the interior. Here's what it finally took to get rid of them.

1) Get a can of "Rid-a-Bug" Fogger (I got mine at the Dollar store).
2) Remove all food, eating and cooking utensils, towels and clothing from the trailer.
3) Open the closets, cabinets & bathroom doors.
4) I did an additional step (although in retrospect I did not have to do this) of removing the speakers and air conditioner cover... so the fog could get into the ceiling cavities.

Fire off the bug-bomb, lock the trailer up tight and leave it for a few hours. Upon return, you have to open the windows & use the screen door to air the trailer out 30 minutes before you spend any significant amount of time in the trailer. Clean off all the cooking surfaces, dinette table, interior of the refrigerator, etc.

Besides the random dead ants around the trailer, I found probably 100 dead ants in the bottom of my shower. They had apparently nested behind the shower panels.

This was a 100 percent solution and I have not seen an ant since.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I mentioned this in another post and it didn't go over to good. Try comet or ajax around anything that touches the ground. It does work the little critters don't like to cross it. Kirk


----------

